# Poly-Fill Advantage?



## Schizems (Jul 12, 2008)

The Manufactures Recommended specs for the best bass response for a Rockford Fosgate Prime 10" is 0.75 cu ft. Sealed

So if my Enclosure is .75 cu ft Sealed is there any advantage to adding poly-fill?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

not with a prime subwoofer


----------



## Schizems (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok, Is ther any Advantage or Disadvantage to Down fire this sub?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

no, the face is so flat it wont matter on projection


----------

